#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [影片] 【電影】哈利波特 火盃的考驗

## SHIBA INU

這部電影即將在十一月十八號上映
去看地獄新娘時看到預告片~~被電影配樂迷住了!!

中文官網
http://harrypotter.tw.warnerbros.com/gobletoffire/

----------


## PandaTwo

> 這部電影即將在十一月十八號上映
> 去看地獄新娘時看到預告片~~被電影配樂迷住了!!
> 
> 中文官網
> http://harrypotter.tw.warnerbros.com/gobletoffire/


為啥我們去看時沒有播預告～  :Crying or Very sad:  
（謎：笨蛋！你們太早去看了啊！上映第一天就去看了說）

不過空中危機的預告到是有看到～
光從預告～
也覺得這是一部很精彩的片子～

（不過曾被楊紫瓊的天脈傳奇的預告騙過～
不知道這會不會又是一部預告精彩，內容普普的作品～^^）

----------


## Wolfy

我喜歡看仙鬥仙....
(什麼鬥仙? 是鬥法...沒禮貌.小心被哈迷扁)

這顯示了這隻狼根本沒看小說阿~~~~

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 為啥我們去看時沒有播預告～  
> （謎：笨蛋！你們太早去看了啊！上映第一天就去看了說）


其實預告很早就出來了~大概是你們看的那場沒有輪播吧!!
我記得去看哈拉猛男秀2之前還做納尼亞的預告，但是看地獄新娘卻有有看到啊~~




> 我喜歡看仙鬥仙....


仙鬥仙~~呃.......這集主要是三所學校舉辦的競賽啦!!雖然名字就叫三巫鬥法大賽
今天來去買第四集的小說"複習"一下好了XD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 仙鬥仙~~呃.......這集主要是三所學校舉辦的競賽啦!!雖然名字就叫三巫鬥法大賽
> 今天來去買第四集的小說"複習"一下好了XD


第四集其實是「老杯杯的考驗」啊...=w=

考驗校長的良心...

這麼殘忍只想靠一個小男孩來拯救學校一▽一


===
這集多了蠻多東西的
通過港口鑰去的「那個地方」
不知道電影會不會播出來@w@

----------


## 星夜狼痕

我印象中第四集裡面好像有人會死是嗎??
好像叫西追.迪哥里的人
(幸好每集都有看)

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 我印象中第四集裡面好像有人會死是嗎??
> 好像叫西追.迪哥里的人
> (幸好每集都有看)


是啊~他算是倒楣的路人甲~因為跟哈利一起摸到港口鑰而白白犧牲...
在第三集他就出現過啦!!不過電影版沒他就是

----------


## 星夜狼痕

> 作者: 戀愛達人
> 
> 我印象中第四集裡面好像有人會死是嗎??
> 好像叫西追.迪哥里的人
> (幸好每集都有看)
> 
> 
> 是啊~他算是倒楣的路人甲~因為跟哈利一起摸到港口鑰而白白犧牲...
> 在第三集他就出現過啦!!不過電影版沒他就是


呵呵
他好像是拿到了獎盃不久以後就被佛地魔殺死
這算是光榮的死嗎?

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 作者: 百香果
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  作者: 戀愛達人
> 
> ...


連反抗的機會都沒有......

----------


## 星夜狼痕

對了
你有看過第6集的書嗎
還不錯唷

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 對了
> 你有看過第6集的書嗎
> 還不錯唷


有啊~在置頂的討論裡

----------


## 月狼

> 作者: 戀愛達人
> 
> 我印象中第四集裡面好像有人會死是嗎??
> 好像叫西追.迪哥里的人
> (幸好每集都有看)
> 
> 
> 是啊~他算是倒楣的路人甲~因為跟哈利一起摸到港口鑰而白白犧牲...
> 在第三集他就出現過啦!!不過電影版沒他就是


路人甲!?=口=
有點過分吧

西追他死的時候我可是呆了好久咧@@~
停在書前面...大受震驚

不過比起西追我比較喜歡喀浪=w=

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 路人甲!?=口=
> 有點過分吧
> 
> 西追他死的時候我可是呆了好久咧@@~
> 停在書前面...大受震驚
> 
> 不過比起西追我比較喜歡喀浪=w=


阿抱歉!!失言失言..
並不是不看重西追，而是因為腦袋裡只想到他們一起在墓園時，佛地魔說的：把那個多餘的殺掉!!所以就想到路人甲去了^^||
比起喀浪，我比較喜歡西追~因為第三集的魁地奇比賽中，哈利遇到崔狂魔而昏倒那場對手就是西追，當時西追還試著想要重新比賽，讓我覺得他是個挺不錯的人
西追死的時候，我心裡想：呃?就這樣死掉囉??
原本就不是佛地魔的目標對象，卻因為誤入墓園而被殺....
從第四集到現在第六集，三個死掉的人物都會讓我有著"怎麼可以就這樣死掉??"的感覺........扯太遠了

----------


## 和魯夫

老實說......自從看到第4集有人死之後.....
哈利波特以經變質了....不再是童話了吧......
所以5我到現在還未看.....

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 老實說......自從看到第4集有人死之後.....
> 哈利波特以經變質了....不再是童話了吧......
> 所以5我到現在還未看.....


恩~因為小孩子會長大啊!!!
所以隨著他們的成長，故事也就越來越沉重、黑暗

說到這~我想到飾演三位主角也逐漸長大
艾瑪從第二集開始就很不"妙麗"，頭髮不夠膨亂、一點也沒有書呆子的樣XD
所以第四集原本該讓人驚艷的場面我已經不期待了!!

從第二集開始，我覺得魯伯特演的榮恩比丹尼爾演的哈利還出眾，大概是丹尼爾的表情不夠吧!!

----------


## 狼嚎

> 老實說......自從看到第4集有人死之後.....
> 哈利波特以經變質了....不再是童話了吧......
> 所以5我到現在還未看.....


我是看過 不過都亂亂看@@
所以還是很不清楚3.4.5級的內容...
1.2集的家裡有...在看看吧...
<其實都是看電影後才知道在做什麼XD>

----------


## Kasar

> 作者: 和魯夫
> 
> 老實說......自從看到第4集有人死之後.....
> 哈利波特以經變質了....不再是童話了吧......
> 所以5我到現在還未看.....
> 
> 
> 我是看過 不過都亂亂看@@
> 所以還是很不清楚3.4.5級的內容...
> ...


第五集 感覺是最爛的一集
根本不知道在講啥

----------


## SHIBA INU

http://media.themoviebox.net/db/0002.php

第四集的其中一篇預告
總覺得hp系列的預告會有種跟時間競賽的速度感~~而且越來越急~ ~a

----------


## 星夜狼痕

裡面的主角不論是身高還是外貌都成熟好多唷

----------


## Kasar

> 裡面的主角不論是身高還是外貌都成熟好多唷


結果,我同學說哈利波特拍一拍會變A片
原因是....
妙麗胸部越來越大

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 作者: 星夜狼痕
> 
> 裡面的主角不論是身高還是外貌都成熟好多唷
> 
> 
> 結果,我同學說哈利波特拍一拍會變A片
> 原因是....
> 妙麗胸部越來越大


這.....還好吧^^"

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: 和魯夫
> 
> 老實說......自從看到第4集有人死之後.....
> 哈利波特以經變質了....不再是童話了吧......
> 所以5我到現在還未看.....
> 
> 
> 恩~因為小孩子會長大啊!!!
> 所以隨著他們的成長，故事也就越來越沉重、黑暗
> ...



第四集看了～

結果只有失望兩個字～

不僅僅對於電影～
也對於小說本身的劇情～（電影的劇情主軸應該不會離小說差太多吧～）

三巫鬥法大賽～
既然是個榮耀的比賽～
可是我怎麼看，怎麼覺得會有學生在比賽過程中死掉不會是意外的事情～
第一場試煉的那個對抗龍～
拜託，沒兩下子的話，選手就掛定了吧～
而在和哈利的對戰中，龍都掙脫了鎖鍊，也沒看到有那個老師啟動安全機制～
還是眼睜睜的看著哈利在那邊博命～
喂....若不是主角威能，這個選手可能早掛了吧～

第二，在水底的試驗～
結果是把好朋友拉下去當犧牲品～
啊勒，那若是那個花兒被迫棄權後，哈利又沒救兩個人的話～
花兒他妹妹是怎樣？就活該溺死好了？
這時也同樣沒看到任何的老師啟動安全機制～

第三，在迷宮中～
花兒第一個被打掛～
然後就開始被樹叢”吃掉”～
若不是哈利有看到來到附近，並放出了棄權的紅色火花～
（話說，這個是由哈利放出的話，不是應該是表示棄權的是哈利嘛....？  :疑問:  ）
那花兒就此葬身迷宮中應該也不是意外的事情～
而在要同時拿到獎盃的那時，西追跌倒後開始被樹叢吃掉時～
若是哈利不回頭救他～
那西追在這時先掛，我想也不會是意外～

ㄜ.........
這種隨時會死人的比賽～
真的是給學校的學生比的？
而且17歲的限制還是從這屆才開始（若是電影那段我沒看錯的話）
這表示以前只要有心想參加～
大家都可以投名字下去～
既然還是學生，連文憑都還沒拿到，都還不被承認為是一個正式的巫師～
卻叫他們參加隨時可能喪命的比賽～
這會不會有些太不負責任了？
就好比叫一個土木系的學生去設計與監工一棟摩天大樓的工程一樣～
根本就是完全不合理的事情～
好吧，也許真的獲得了後，是無比的榮耀～
（一個學生完成了摩天大樓的工程，也會是個無比的榮耀啊～XD）
可是，這種過程，卻不應該是學生能承受的！！

而且，就算哈利是名人，就算有人偷把他的名字投入火盃～
但是，三巫鬥法大賽就是三個人才對～
既然霍格華茲的代表已經選出來了（西追）
就不應該會在挑出第四個人選才是～
若是因為哈利的特殊身份而造成火盃會選擇他～
那就不該會選出西追才對～
這裡也是劇情莫名其妙的地方～

總之～
除非電影偏離原作太多～
否則，我覺得哈利波特第四集的小說～
根本就是莫名其妙～
毫不合理～

其實我甚至覺得，羅琳已經沒有寫”好”小說的巧思了，所以只有藉著不斷的”殺”人，以及藉著媒體炒作的方式，來維持小哈在書壇的暢銷地位～
從第五集開始～
書中會有重要角色死的消息，完全都是羅琳放出來的～
我覺得這已經是對書迷的大地雷了～（而且還是作者自己炒出來的><）

看一本書，知道裡面會有人死，然後邊看邊去找到底是誰～
和完全不知道，直到看到時才驚覺這件事情～
對於劇情的享受度那是截然不同的～
羅琳現在作的，已經是在破壞讀者的樂趣了～

----------


## sanari

> 第四集看了～
> 結果只有失望兩個字～
> 不僅僅對於電影～
> 也對於小說本身的劇情～（電影的劇情主軸應該不會離小說差太多吧～）


嗯
感覺跳到好多比較細節的劇情
如果中間沒有注意看,會有點連慣不起來的感覺
雖然影評是說，他是走主線劇情啦
可是就是有點．．．




> 三巫鬥法大賽～
> 既然是個榮耀的比賽～
> 可是我怎麼看，怎麼覺得會有學生在比賽過程中死掉不會是意外的事情～
> 第一場試煉的那個對抗龍～
> 拜託，沒兩下子的話，選手就掛定了吧～
> 而在和哈利的對戰中，龍都掙脫了鎖鍊，也沒看到有那個老師啟動安全機制～
> 還是眼睜睜的看著哈利在那邊博命～
> 喂....若不是主角威能，這個選手可能早掛了吧～


電影只有上演主角被龍追殺．．．
然後龍在牆上移動時，讓我覺得龍什麼那麼像蝙蝠．．．
好想看另三位是什麼打贏龍的說，還有那三隻龍的樣子．．．




> 第二，在水底的試驗～
> 結果是把好朋友拉下去當犧牲品～
> 啊勒，那若是那個花兒被迫棄權後，哈利又沒救兩個人的話～
> 花兒他妹妹是怎樣？就活該溺死好了？
> 這時也同樣沒看到任何的老師啟動安全機制～


這邊有兩個BUG．．．
第一個是花兒在一開始就被淘汰了；在第一場比賽時，主辦人就有說，如果沒辦法通各關的考驗，就不能參加下一關卡的考驗．．．結果第三場的考驗，她又上場了
第二個ｂｕｇ，金蛋的提示是，一個小時內要找到我，結果哈利他用了超過一個小時的時間．．．主辦人也給他過關，並列居第二




> 第三，在迷宮中～
> 花兒第一個被打掛～
> 然後就開始被樹叢”吃掉”～
> 若不是哈利有看到來到附近，並放出了棄權的紅色火花～
> （話說，這個是由哈利放出的話，不是應該是表示棄權的是哈利嘛....？  ）
> 那花兒就此葬身迷宮中應該也不是意外的事情～
> 而在要同時拿到獎盃的那時，西追跌倒後開始被樹叢吃掉時～
> 若是哈利不回頭救他～
> 那西追在這時先掛，我想也不會是意外～


首先是，在不知道評分的標準的情況下，在這個考驗一開始
哈利跟喀浪還是西追並列第一名．．．
所以當時是認為是跟第一場龍的種類，愈難對付的龍，分數就愈高（畢竟沒有其他三人的屠龍過程，總不能要猜是屠龍時間嗎？）
然後一個ｂｕｇ．．．
花兒不是被喀浪偷襲，被樹叢吃掉嗎？
可是哈利用他的紅火花救了她，理論是哈利棄權了吧，為什麼他沒被帶離現場呢？
（雖然哈利在喀浪的面前，他卻看不到，這一點也很謎啦，不過當時的想法是，因為他眼睛已經有白濁了，可能看不到靜止物，然後看到片尾的想法則是，他被施咒了，可能就是要讓哈利拿到冠軍）
然後哈利一用紅火花後，獎盃就出來現了．．．
這是不是設定，有人放棄時，獎盃就會出現呢？




> ㄜ.........
> 這種隨時會死人的比賽～
> 真的是給學校的學生比的？
> 而且17歲的限制還是從這屆才開始（若是電影那段我沒看錯的話）
> 這表示以前只要有心想參加～
> 大家都可以投名字下去～
> 既然還是學生，連文憑都還沒拿到，都還不被承認為是一個正式的巫師～
> 卻叫他們參加隨時可能喪命的比賽～
> 這會不會有些太不負責任了？
> ...


三巫鬥法，應該算是校際競賽吧
不過．．．除了第一關外，其他都比較不會危險
第一關的龍，叫還沒畢業的學生去對抗，會不會太艱難了一點
第二關的人魚就還好了，他們不主動攻擊，除了是要一次救兩個人時才會攻擊
第三關則是可以在遇到危險時，放棄比較，不過在昏迷狀態時，又要什麼放棄比較呢（又沒安全機制）




> 而且，就算哈利是名人，就算有人偷把他的名字投入火盃～
> 但是，三巫鬥法大賽就是三個人才對～
> 既然霍格華茲的代表已經選出來了（西追）
> 就不應該會在挑出第四個人選才是～
> 若是因為哈利的特殊身份而造成火盃會選擇他～
> 那就不該會選出西追才對～
> 這裡也是劇情莫名其妙的地方～


基本上，霍爾華茲會出現兩個參賽者本身就是個大Bug了
這應該會造成其他學校的人不滿
規定明明就是限定一個學校一名參賽者了
結果霍爾華茲卻出現兩個參賽者，這是不是明顯多給了他們贏得比賽機會嗎？
再說主辦者應該有權力讓哈利不得參賽啊～
年齡限制１７歲以下者不得參加（應該要說未滿１７歲的）
哈利才１４歲，就已經明顯不符合了
這不是主辦者自打嘴巴嗎？




> 總之～
> 除非電影偏離原作太多～
> 否則，我覺得哈利波特第四集的小說～
> 根本就是莫名其妙～
> 毫不合理～


我是沒看過小說
所以比較細的劇情，就不知道了說
因此像電影有部份劇情ｍｉｓｓ掉
都會對像我一樣沒看過小說的人造成前後銜接不上（我是還好啦，可以自行想像）




> 其實我甚至覺得，羅琳已經沒有寫”好”小說的巧思了，所以只有藉著不斷的”殺”人，以及藉著媒體炒作的方式，來維持小哈在書壇的暢銷地位～
> 從第五集開始～
> 書中會有重要角色死的消息，完全都是羅琳放出來的～
> 我覺得這已經是對書迷的大地雷了～（而且還是作者自己炒出來的><）
> 
> 看一本書，知道裡面會有人死，然後邊看邊去找到底是誰～
> 和完全不知道，直到看到時才驚覺這件事情～
> 對於劇情的享受度那是截然不同的～
> 羅琳現在作的，已經是在破壞讀者的樂趣了～


她這樣炒自己的小說
好像就是要跟人說這一集有人會死哦
想知道想會死，是什麼死的，就要看小說才知道
這樣我會覺得好無聊哦
在看之前知道有人會死了
這不是很無趣嗎
就好像看偵探小說時，還沒看完，就有人跟您說了
那個ｘｘｘ是兇手，使用的手法是什麼一樣
這就已經失去看的樂趣
竟然要死的話，在第四集時
弗地魔一開始就別玩哈利了
直接用索命咒，奪走哈利的性命不就好了
然後把西追變成食死人，弗地魔統治世界
不就有個Bad End了嗎？

在我個人看來，作者是有一種虐待的傾向
喜歡讓哈利受苦
第四集死的是他好友”西追”
讓他當著哈利的面，死在弗地魔手下的索命咒上
讓哈利受到朋友死時的痛苦

第五集死的是天狼星，第六集死的是鄧不利多
這兩個人都是對哈利很重要的人
這又不是另一種在折磨哈利的手法嗎

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

17歲在魔法界算成年...但扯不上關係

哈利和龍追逐戰時也沒有老師跟在旁邊.哈利被吃了也不會有人知道

湖裡還比較正常...說不定有人魚跟在旁邊.鬥士的目標也有下過咒(小說有寫)

西追死的好沒震撼性......

"把多餘的人殺掉"
蟲尾發了索命咒西追就掛了.哈利的反應也不是很大.....

(沒有聲光效果....索命咒的缺點...)

----------


## BACARDI

其實我覺得已經比第三集好看的要來的多了
第三集的狼人實在是讓我太失望了~"~

沒有看小說直接看電影是一大錯誤
因為這樣會看不太懂劇情

就算有看過的人也可能會忘掉
看電影前也該做點複習

為什麼霍格華茲會有兩名參賽者?
是因為假穆敵將哈利以第四所學校的名義幫他參與比賽 
(當然也是有很強的信任咒才有辦法騙過火杯有四所學校參加比賽)
沙狼提到說其他學校的人會有不滿
這是必然的, 小說中都有很清楚的過程  :Cool:  
(卡卡夫, 美心夫人, 花兒都抱怨連連...)

小說中, 第一關哈利對戰匈牙利角尾龍
角尾龍從頭到尾沒飛起來過....就緊緊的守在金蛋的旁邊
最後終於張開雙翅的時候, 哈利已經拿到金蛋了

第二關中哈利早就找到榮恩, 只是看到其他人都還沒來.
怕他們(張秋,妙麗,佳兒)會死, 所以才會在那裡等, 最後還超過時間. 
後來是人魚女首領跟鄧不利多說哈利是最早找到的, 
會遲到是因為他不只想救自己的人質,而是下定決心要讓所有人質平安的上岸 
(這些在小說裡都有提到)
而且在要游上湖面時哈利並沒有施咒, 是自己游上湖面的 (也抓著佳兒和榮恩)

第三關,也就是迷宮的部份
假穆迪負責在周圍巡視 
花兒是被假穆迪用昏擊咒打昏的
喀浪是被假穆迪下咒,被下令要阻撓西追
讓哈利贏得冠軍, 因為獎盃是個港口鑰, 本來就是個要害死哈利的陷阱
西追最後也不是被藤蔓攻擊, 應該是隻巨大的蜘蛛
小說中也沒有提到哈利幫花兒發射紅色火花

總而言之....

沒看過小說就看電影真的會很不了解到底很多地方為什麼是這樣的....
所以還是建議看小說來的好一點  :Confused:

----------


## SHIBA INU

很多地方巴狼已經幫我做解說了XD
看完電影頭很不舒服，到今天已經對於小說版跟電影版有所混亂@@||
唉~比大家還要慢去看電影版，所以沒有及時作回覆，現在要我回覆我也不知道該回覆啥了，所以想到什麼就說什麼吧!!

翻翻小說確實可以解答很多小熊貓或沙狼的質疑，不過三項比賽的設計確實讓人有種莫名奇妙感
由於我是在沒有收到任何"預告"的情況下看第四集的小說，所以看完之後一直沉浸在假穆迪的真相之驚奇中，雖然事後也曾經質疑過三項比賽的內容有何意義，不過也不知不覺地被我忘了^^||

總之~看完電影還是得再看過小說找解答，這是我從第二集電影上映開始就有的感想= =
不過個人對於第四集的評價高於前三集，尤其哈利面臨第一項比賽的內容比小說描述的還有刺激與驚險感
不過讓龍掙脫鎖鏈追殺哈利這段太扯了= =
至少場內應該要有類似銀幕的呈現方式，讓大家知道已經殺到場外的龍與哈利是什麼狀況，這一點魔法是絕對辦得到的
阿不然就乾脆用屏障之類的魔法限制他們在場內~~
另外就是西追被殺這一段，我在看小說時對於西追的死感觸不大(但是我為他的父母感到難過)
可是在電影院裡我卻止不住淚(哇勒....那到時候天狼星死掉我不就用哭的= =||)
可以感受到西追的死對於哈利的影響


等我的第四集回到我手中要來複習一下= =+

----------


## 月狼

考完試的下午跑去看了


整個看起來真的比第三集好多了XD但是還是太趕Orz

原作的內容實在太多了...就連兩個半小時也塞不完，跳過好多細節，如果不看書會看不懂他在演什麼，來龍去脈不明

大部分的東西大概都被說光了...來說人物好了XD

個人覺得麗塔史譏詮釋的不錯...只是不知道出現是幹麻用的

美心夫人........................。

還有波巴洞的學生們，怎麼會都打扮的像空姐一樣@@!!

穆敵就不錯...不過在電影中，感覺他多了一份童心啊: P(另外電影還加了舔嘴唇這條線索)

喀浪好棒啊~~~其實他變成鯊頭人的時候想到了"Street Shark"了...XD



我對西追的死那幕沒有比書的震撼來的大

其實書裡面光"他死了"簡單的三個字就讓我坐在書桌前好久XDD



對了...有誰記得魯多貝曼...這個人則根本沒出現XD

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 個人覺得麗塔史譏詮釋的不錯...只是不知道出現是幹麻用的


我覺得她不夠醜= =+
關於這個角色，電影版實在是......
應該要更惹人厭啊!!而且羅琳把這個角色安排的很好耶!!再次顯示妙麗的聰慧




> 美心夫人........................。
> 
> 還有波巴洞的學生們，怎麼會都打扮的像空姐一樣@@!!


看到美心也有些些無言感....
波巴洞的出場方式實在......




> 穆敵就不錯...不過在電影中，感覺他多了一份童心啊: P(另外電影還加了舔嘴唇這條線索)


恩~感覺穆迪的"滄桑"可以再重些，舔嘴這個動作不錯




> 喀浪好棒啊~~~其實他變成鯊頭人的時候想到了"Street Shark"了...XD
> 對了...有誰記得魯多貝曼...這個人則根本沒出現XD


鯊魚出現時我被嚇到了!!
魯多貝漫沒出現也沒啥稀奇，眨眨也沒出來呀!!
皮皮鬼更可憐~從第一集就被忽略了

----------

